# carte USB en PCI sur g3 beige



## ccciolll (21 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

je cherche une carte USB en PCI pour mettre sur un g3.

Je vois qu'il y a foison de carte USB en PCI sur ebay, mais sont-elles compatibles avec un G3 beige. Comment savoir ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2006)

Si elle sort d'un PC, peu de chance, et difficile de savoir &#224; l'avance. Il est vrai que vu le prix du neuf, &#231;a vaut le coup de chercher sur eBay ... 


.


----------



## Luc G (21 Novembre 2006)

Sur mon 7600 (ça nous rajeunit pas ), j'avais installé une carte noname pour PC qui fonctionnait sans problème (les outils nécessaires étaient inclus dans le système 9 si je me rappelle bien ou téléchargeable chez apple à partir du 8.5 ou du 8.6). C'était de l'USB1 pas du 2.


----------



## ccciolll (21 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si elle sort d'un PC, peu de chance, et difficile de savoir à l'avance. Il est vrai que vu le prix du neuf, ça vaut le coup de chercher sur eBay ...
> 
> 
> .



en effet, en effet. J'ai même pas pensé à regarder le prix du neuf, j'imaginais que ça coûterait dans les 45 euros.


----------



## ROB 59 (21 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,
Keyspan USB Card, sur un G3 cela fonctionne bien.
Systeme 8.6 au minimum.


----------



## OrdinoMac (21 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si elle sort d'un PC, peu de chance, et difficile de savoir à l'avance. Il est vrai que vu le prix du neuf, ça vaut le coup de chercher sur eBay ...
> 
> 
> .



Cette carte est trés bien. Il est  cependat important de faire attention aux limitation pour les mac pré-G3.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2006)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Cette carte est trés bien. Il est  cependat important de faire attention aux limitation pour les mac pré-G3.



Non, en fait, la limite,, ce sont les Power Mac NON PCI qui ne peuvent recevoir de carte USB. Pour les "pré-G3", ainsi que pour les G3/4 sous OS 8.6 à 9.2.2, la seule chose à savoir, c'est qu'une carte USB2 ne fonctionnera qu'en mode "1.1", puisqu'il faut avoir Mac OS X pour gérer l'USB2. Jusqu'à Mac OS 8.5.1, pas de gestion de l'USB.

Pour les "cartes basiques PC", je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est des PCI, mais pour certaines PCMCIA (PCCards pour portables), le fonctionnement sur Mac est extrèmement déficient (plantages à chaque tentative d'y connecter des périphériques de stockage).


----------



## OrdinoMac (21 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, en fait, la limite,, ce sont les Power Mac NON PCI qui ne peuvent recevoir de carte USB. Pour les "pré-G3", ainsi que pour les G3/4 sous OS 8.6 à 9.2.2, la seule chose à savoir, c'est qu'une carte USB2 ne fonctionnera qu'en mode "1.1", puisqu'il faut avoir Mac OS X pour gérer l'USB2. Jusqu'à Mac OS 8.5.1, pas de gestion de l'USB.




oui mais pour la carte mentionnée plus haut, le vpciste mentionne clairement: 
"Incompatible avec les PowerMac 7x00, 8x00, 9x00" qui sont pourtant des PCI.


----------



## claude72 (22 Novembre 2006)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> oui mais pour la carte mentionnée plus haut, le vpciste mentionne clairement:
> "Incompatible avec les PowerMac 7x00, 8x00, 9x00" qui sont pourtant des PCI.


Jusqu'ici dans mes ajouts de l'USB sur des Mac PCI, j'ai utilisé :

- soit des cartes sans marque USB 1 uniquement, annoncées comme étant "Compatible OHCI" (Open Host Controller Interface) et avec Mac et PC, et que j'ai vues fonctionner (plus ou moins bien) sur pas mal de Mac : de mémoire, Performa 5500 et PowerMac 8200, 7600, 8500, 7300, 8600, 9600, G3 beige et G4 Quicksilver. (plus ou moins bien, ça veut dire que certains périphériques ne sont pas reconnus, notamment certaines clés USB)

- soit les cartes 4 ports externes et 1 interne de MacWay, basées sur un chip NEC et qui ne peuvent fonctionner que sur G3 et G4 (j'en ai installé deux dans des G3, elles fonctionnent parfaitement).
L'avantage de cette carte, c'est qu'elle est mixte USB1.1/USB2 : USB1 sous OS 9 (puisque Classic ne sait pas gérer que l'USB1) et USB 2 sous OS X. Donc si tu as un ordinateur sur lequel tu as Classic et OS X installés et que tu bootes soit sur l'un, soit sur l'autre, tu pourras bénéficier de la vitesse de l'USB2 sous OS X, et tu garderas l'USB1 sous Classic.


----------



## guytantakul (22 Novembre 2006)

Si la carte USB en PCI est "OHCI" compliant, &#231;a devrait le faire... 

(zut, j'aurais d&#251; lire le post du dessus )


----------



## ccciolll (22 Novembre 2006)

guytantakul a dit:


> Si la carte USB en PCI est "OHCI" compliant, ça devrait le faire...
> 
> (zut, j'aurais dû lire le post du dessus )



oui, cela dit vu le prix de celle de macway, autant prendre celle de macway, garantie sans dysfonctionement et valable usb 1 et 2


----------



## 5thString (28 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour.

Personne n'a relevé le fait que la carte USB 2 pci vendue par MacWay n'est pas compatible avec les G3 beige Rev A... Méfiance, donc. Cette carte n'est pas utilisable dans _tous_ les Mac G3!


----------



## ccciolll (28 Novembre 2006)

5thString a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Personne n'a relevé le fait que la carte USB 2 pci vendue par MacWay n'est pas compatible avec les G3 beige Rev A... Méfiance, donc. Cette carte n'est pas utilisable dans _tous_ les Mac G3!



Non, je n'avais pas remarqué cela.

Je vérifierai bien avant de la commander, si je la commande


----------



## guytantakul (28 Novembre 2006)

J'ai ue carte OHCI dans mon G3 beige Rev A. Elle fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## ccciolll (29 Novembre 2006)

guytantakul a dit:


> J'ai ue carte OHCI dans mon G3 beige Rev A. Elle fonctionne parfaitement.



mais alors ils mettent n'importe quoi sur ce site ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> mais alors ils mettent n'importe quoi sur ce site ?



Si tu parle de MacWay, j'ai vu qu'ils ne parlent pas des G3 beiges dans leur liste de compatibilité, mais je ne me souviens pas avoir vu qu'ils mentionnaient une incompatibilité avérée.

Ça signifie simplement qu'ils n'ont pas testés cette carte sur ce type de matos, pas qu'elle est forcément incompatible avec !


----------



## ccciolll (30 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si tu parle de MacWay, j'ai vu qu'ils ne parlent pas des G3 beiges dans leur liste de compatibilité, mais je ne me souviens pas avoir vu qu'ils mentionnaient une incompatibilité avérée.
> 
> Ça signifie simplement qu'ils n'ont pas testés cette carte sur ce type de matos, pas qu'elle est forcément incompatible avec !



oui, en fait je parle de pas grand chose,

qqun dit "ils ont dit ça", un autre dit "et pourtant chez moi ça marche" alors moi je dit "ils disent n'importe quoi" mais entre temps je n'ai ni vérifié sur le site ni testé la machine chez moi.

Mais ton explication est plausible.


----------



## robzebot (1 Décembre 2006)

Perso, pour ce genre de choses, j'aime autant aller chez mon revendeur habituel. Je lui explique bien mes besoins, il se donne la peine d'une petite recherche &#224; moins qu'il connaisse parfaitement la r&#233;ponse (et m&#234;me dans ce cas, il v&#233;rifie).
Mais nous avons des relations privil&#233;gi&#233;es, je lui ai achet&#233; deux Macs et je n'envoie les gens que chez lui. Tous les autres centres Apple de ma r&#233;gion ont d&#233;j&#224; cherch&#233; &#224; me vendre n'importe quoi par le pass&#233;.
Il est plus cher que d'autres, mais son service le vaut.


----------



## ageta (1 Décembre 2006)

>robzebot

100&#37; d'accord. Sur des coups comme cela payer + cher est un plaisir et ton revendeur m&#233;rite ta confiance & ton argent.


----------



## ccciolll (1 Décembre 2006)

Oui mais moi j'ai pas de revendeur, mes macs c'est que de l'occase.

Vous croyez que je peux demander à Emmaüs de voir ce qu'ils peuvent faire pour ma carte USB ?


----------



## ROB 59 (1 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour;
Comme ils se sont lancer dans le recyclage pourquoi pas?


----------



## lamante (10 Décembre 2006)

bonsoir, 
je ne sais pas ce qu'est un g3 beige révision A le mien est le dernier modèle avant l'apparition de g3 blanc bleu.

en tout cas je suis à la recherche d'une carte pour avoir l'usb sur le mac, donc merci de signaler si la macway marche bien sur un g3 car les autres belkin F5U005EAMAC et keyspan, je ne les trouve pas.


----------



## guytantakul (10 Décembre 2006)

C'est quasi la m&#234;me chose, sauf que le Rev A n'a pas de contr&#244;leur IDE supportant un second disque en slave. 
Peut-&#234;tre que la rage II+ du Rev A est devenue une rage pro &#233;galement lors de la r&#233;vision B... (je ne sais plus trop l&#224;...)


----------



## ccciolll (11 Décembre 2006)

lamante a dit:


> bonsoir,
> je ne sais pas ce qu'est un g3 beige révision A le mien est le dernier modèle avant l'apparition de g3 blanc bleu.
> 
> en tout cas je suis à la recherche d'une carte pour avoir l'usb sur le mac, donc merci de signaler si la macway marche bien sur un g3 car les autres belkin F5U005EAMAC et keyspan, je ne les trouve pas.



de mémoire (j'ai pas le G3 sous la main, là), on sait si c'est un REV A ou B dans informations système apple.

Note que le desktop G3/233 est probablement un Rev A car je ne pouvais mettre qu'un périphe par IDE tandis que le tower G3/300 que j'ai eu récemment peut prendre 2 périphes par IDE, donc est probablement un Rev  B

Si tu as le dernierG3 beige, il est probablement Rev B ou qqchose comme ça.

Moi, pour l'instant, j'ai pas tenté le coup de la carte USB1+2 de macway puisque j'en ai déjà une vieille USB1 achetées en mêm temps que mon scan il y a pfou bien 4 ans.


----------



## lamante (12 Décembre 2006)

Quelqu'un a t'il testé cette carte sur son g3 (ou généralement sur un mac)

une bafo usb 2 achetable ici:

http://www.conecticplus.com/Cartes+PCI+USB+2.0+[2+Ports]


Au sujet de mon mac je confirme que l'on peut mettre un 2eme disque dur ide. je ne sais pas si ç'est le rev b ,  informations systeme apple m'affiche : code de modele: 510.

j'ai 160 Mo de Ram dessus si je veux passer en mac osx je pense que je peux mettre 2 barettes de 128 (256 Mo ça suffit ?) on en trouve facilement pas cher?

Mais je crois que le g3 ne fonctionne pas avec les derniers mac os x donc l'interêt peut être relatif. Je ne vois qu'un interêt pouvoir surfer avec un navigateur plus récent que le mozilla 1.2.1 que j'ai ( je fonctionne sous mac os8.6).

merci de vos contributions


----------



## ccciolll (13 Décembre 2006)

lamante a dit:


> Quelqu'un a t'il test&#233; cette carte sur son g3 (ou g&#233;n&#233;ralement sur un mac)
> 
> une bafo usb 2 achetable ici:
> 
> ...



Pour ta carte, je ne peux rien te r&#233;pondre.

En revanche, pour le reste, je peux plus.
Pour ce qui est de la rev, en allant dans _informations syst&#232;me apple > Profil Syst&#232;me > informations de production > revision de rom_ tu as un code dont Claude72 explique ici que


			
				Claude72 a dit:
			
		

> Pour savoir quel est le mod&#232;le de ton G3, il faut regarder dans "Informations syst&#232;me Apple" pour avoir le num&#233;ro de version de Rom qui est indiqu&#233; dans la section "Informations de production" :
> - la ROM $77D.40F2 correspond &#224; la revision 1
> - la ROM $77D.45F1 correspond &#224; la revision 2
> - la ROM $77D.45F2 correspond &#224; la r&#233;vision 3.



Je pense que &#231;a a &#224; voir avec nos questions et que rev 1 = rev a etc&#8230; Mais &#224; faire v&#233;rifier par les cracks de macg&#233;.

Sinon, saches que tu peux mettre des barrettes de 256 sur un g3, autant ne pas s'en priver, ce serait dommage d'acheter deux 128 quand tu peux acheter une 256, les places sont pr&#233;cieuses, ne les g&#226;chons pas avec de la demie-mesure.

Sinon, le g3 supporte jusqu'&#224; os X.2 en mode normal, et pour installer X.3 ou X.4 il suffit d'utiliser XPostFacto qu'on trouve sur internet. Moi j'ai fait &#231;a et &#231;a fonctionne, Panther tourne sur mon G3/300 et tournait m&#234;me sur mon G3/233 auparavant.
On m'a conseill&#233; de mettre X.3 car plein de logiciels ne marchent que sur X.3 tandis que X.4 n'apporterait pas grand chose tout en &#233;tant bien plus gourmand.
Cela dit, lis bien les limites de XPF sur leur site, il ne reconnait pas certaines cartes. Par exemple la carte de personnalit&#233; A/V n'est pas reconnue, si tu en as une, il faudra d&#233;marrer en os9 pour l'utiliser.

Si tu passes en osX, je te conseille de mettre un 2e DD, l'un pour X l'autre pour 9.2 (je pense que X ne sait pas faire tourner 8.6 sous forme classic).


----------



## lamante (14 Décembre 2006)

oui je confirme 77D 45F2 donc revision 3.

Cependant la macway marche à partir de mac os 9 sauf essai concluant des membres de macgeneration.

je n'ai pas eu de réponse de macway à ce propos, ç'est dommage que ça ne marche pas.
 
je vais donc me rabattre sur l'autre carte puisqu'elle est estampillé mac os8.6, mais le service commercial n'a pas répondu à mes questions.


----------



## ccciolll (14 Décembre 2006)

Je vois que tu parles encore de 8.6.

Tu ne SOUHAITES PAS installer os 9 ?
_(et dans ce cas pourquoi) _
Ou c'est juste que tu n'en as pas trouv&#233; d'occase ?
Dans le second cas, je te recommande ce fil

Et pour osX, tu n'en SOUHAITES PAS non plus l'installer ?


----------



## lamante (15 Décembre 2006)

je suis assez conservateur, je sais que pas mal d'applications ont déconné quand je suis passé de 8.1 à 8.6

je sais que sur mac os 9 il n'est pas possible de faire un disque virtuel grace à mon toast, ceci pour constituer un cd Mac /Pc

C'est le genre de truc qui me refroidi.

quand à passer sur os X , ce serait au cas ou je doivent vraiment mettre à jour mon navigateur.
Actuellement je surfe avec la derniere version de mozilla pour classic, et j'ai des problemes sur certains sites, mais dans l'ensemble ça reste vivable.
je persisterai avec mon g3 tant que je pourrais. je ne compte pas passe rmes économie dans la mise à jour permanente de mon matériel informatique.
Au fait j'habite à Lille et je vais souvent à villeneve d'ascq. on pourrait se voir un jour?
:rateau:


----------



## ccciolll (15 Décembre 2006)

Tu as bien raison de r&#233;sister avec ton vieux mat&#233;riel.

Cela dit, les logiciels nouveaux ne polluent pas outre-mesure (contrairement au mat&#233;riel nouveau) et si certains peuvent t'apporter un plus (gratuitement qui plus est) autant ne pas s'en passer.

Mais si en effet pour ce que tu fais 8.6 est bien voire mieux, alors garder 8.6

l'atout d'osX c'ezst qu'on trouve plein de freewares dessus. rien ne t'interdit d'avoir les deux (x et 8.6) et de booter sur celui qui t'est le plus utile selon ce que tu dois faire, moi je garde un 9 bootable pour mes vieux logiciels irrempla&#231;ables.

Moi, de toutes fa&#231;ons, mon modem n'est reconnu que par osX&#8230;

Pour se voir, ma foi, envoie moi un MP le jour o&#249; tu passes dans le coin, mais je suis pas &#224; VA en journ&#233;e, enfin pas toujours.

Attends peut-&#234;tre 2007 que je souffle un peu.


----------



## lamante (31 Décembre 2006)

j'ai installé la carte macway dans le g3 beige, en ajoutant USB Adapter Card 1.4.1 ça marche! (tout du moins avec une clé usb)

je l'ai acheté dans le magasin parisien de macway 
j'ai pris  de la mémoire par la même occasion.
40 EUROS POUR 256 Mo faut pas se géner, quand j'ai acheté le mac ça valait 3000 francs je crois.

merci à tous ! 

ccciolll moi aussi, je risque d'etre un peu occupé pendant janvier (cours à préparer en dehors de mon activité de salarié), ce sera plus tard.

c'est quoi un MP ? :rose:

A+


----------



## ccciolll (2 Janvier 2007)

lamante a dit:


> j'ai install&#233; la carte macway dans le g3 beige, en ajoutant USB Adapter Card 1.4.1 &#231;a marche! (tout du moins avec une cl&#233; usb)
> 
> je l'ai achet&#233; dans le magasin parisien de macway
> j'ai pris  de la m&#233;moire par la m&#234;me occasion.
> ...



tu va jusqu'&#224; paris pour acheter du mat&#233;riel ? Pffff. bon j'arr&#234;te.

Euh, MP &#231;a veut dire Message Personnel, excuse-moi, je commence d&#233;j&#224; &#224; me comporter comme un ancien des forums et &#224; parler en cod&#233;.

Donc tu cliques sur mon AVATAR (&#231;a veut dire ma petite image, l&#224;, en dessous de mon nom, qui doit apparaitre sauf si dans tes prefs tu as choisi de ne pas les afficher) et l&#224; un menu d&#233;roulant apparaitra avec lequel tu peux m'envoyer un MP).

EDIT : ah ben non, c'est pas sur l'avatar que tu dois cliquer, c'est sur mon nom.


----------



## Invité (2 Janvier 2007)

Pour ceux qui ont la chaîne de magasin "Géant" à proximité, ils vendent encore une carte Pci 1.1 à 12 et des poussières
Cette carte fonctionne sur mes Starmax (clones 4400).


----------



## menhir56 (23 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, je préfère relancer ce post plutôt qu'en ouvrir un nouveau. J'ai passé mon 7350 avec carte G3/400 à Panther grâce à XPostfacto. Je me heurte au problème d'une carte USB2 et (ou) FW, PCI à peu près indispensable de nos jours. Je viens d'en acheter une soi-disant fonctionnant sous Mac (Bluestork chez GrosBill), mais elle n'est pas reconnue (pas plus d'ailleurs que sur mon G4 AGP). Quelqu'un a une idée sur une carte compatible ? Sans ça, toute ma bidouille n'aura pas servi à grand-chose ! d'autant que j'ai passé...un certain temps... avant que Panther fonctionne.


----------



## Invité (23 Décembre 2008)

menhir56 a dit:


> Bonjour, je préfère relancer ce post plutôt qu'en ouvrir un nouveau. J'ai passé mon 7350 avec carte G3/400 à Panther grâce à XPostfacto. Je me heurte au problème d'une carte USB2 et (ou) FW, PCI à peu près indispensable de nos jours. Je viens d'en acheter une soi-disant fonctionnant sous Mac (Bluestork chez GrosBill), mais elle n'est pas reconnue (pas plus d'ailleurs que sur mon G4 AGP). Quelqu'un a une idée sur une carte compatible ? Sans ça, toute ma bidouille n'aura pas servi à grand-chose ! d'autant que j'ai passé...un certain temps... avant que Panther fonctionne.



Marrant, je choufais les cartes ce matin, et je n'ai pas vu ces cartes aujourd'hui. :mouais:
En revanche, ils ont toujours la carte Pci/Ethernet avec la puce Realtek RTL8139 qui fonctionne parfaitement avec Os9.


----------

